# cream cheese with liapase - my dilema



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I got in too big of a hurry this week. We were making cream cheese for the Zebu breeders at the State fair. Well, they loved it and enjoyed a Greek herb cheese dip, a jalapeno dip; and 2 cheese blends with strawberry and a blackberry pie filling swirl served with graham cracker sticks.

While making that I decided to make some feta. I pasteurized the milk because I was using up some of our older milk. Because it was too hot - it was about near the proper temp at midnight. Following the recipe on Fiasco farm page, I did all ingredients including the lipase. Too tired to stay up and monitor the temps, I just felt it on the outside of the pan and thought, "Oh who cares! This feels about right." Dumping the rennet, lipase and culture in the milk - I left it to curdle during the night. In the morning, I made the slices and dipped into the drain bag. This hung for 2 days. 

What I have is a wonderful textured cream cheese with a good strong lipase odor and taste. Any ideas what I can do with this? 

The texture is wonderful - the taste is similar to feta when salt is added but is like cream cheese. I wish I would have left the lipase out - but it is too late now. I don't know if I could put it in a cheese press or not - or should I just try some herb blends and try to eat it that way? 

The older it gets - the stronger the lipase taste will be.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm sounds great! What about adding some to a quiche? 
That sounds like a very fun selection of tastes for the Zebu crowd.

I have made bacon corn muffins with a blob of cheese in the center- a full meal in a fist!
Make up your favorite corn muffin recipe-but first fry some bacon and get it cool and crumble in the muffin mix.
Put a spoonful of batter in the muffin tin- add a dollop of cheese at room temp so it won't slo baking- then cover with another spoon of batter and bake.

We also love to make risotto and cream it with loud cheese or orzo with asparagus and do the same and see you are making me hungry! 
Let us know what you do !
Lee


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I like to take make filo dough cups, in a cupcake pan, put in the square, add 1 egg, some cheese, bacon, and bake. Or stuffing bread with cheese and baking, or add it to pizza, or just make a heavy cheese omelet, or a cheesey eggroll/dumplings or stuffing a chicken breast with the cheese, pin it shut(toothpicks) and cook in a pan, yum.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I found this dip to use my cheese in - I mixed in some reg. (goat) cream cheese to lighten the feta taste - We like it!
Ingredients
4 ounces crumbled feta cheese 
4 ounces cream cheese 
1/3 cup mayonnaise 
1 garlic clove, minced 
1/4 teaspoon dried basil 
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano 
1/8 teaspoon dill weed 
1/8 teaspoon dried thyme 
Directions
1In a mixing bowl, combine the above ingredients with mixer until blended well. 
2Cover and chill until ready to serve. 
3Serve with vegetables or crackers.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I was thinking in home made ravioli with a white wine creme sauce. I need to stay off this board while on a diet!


----------

